# can I store a carseat in the attic?



## megincl (Sep 10, 2002)

I have two new carseats awaiting when this babe outgrows her infant seat (not long for our kiddos!). I'm wondering if I can store them in an attic. It gets HOT up there, but it's dry, whereas our basement is damp and a bit yuck. I don't want to damage the seats with the heat (though I figure it's not too different from car in the hot sun heat).

Any thoughts?


----------



## lunarlady (Jan 4, 2010)

I personally wouldn't, but our attic is dusty, hot as H, and has uncovered insulation everywhere. That said, I think most car seats are shipped by boat in metal shipping containers that sit in the sun all the way across the ocean, so a little more heat shouldn't really hurt. We store our's in the garage (also hot, but not as hot.)


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

You can fix damp by putting the seat in a plastic bag and taping it closed. You can't fix hot and dry actually makes hot worse.


----------



## ThisCat (Jun 19, 2010)

We did although like you I had reservations about it. But I figured if it was designed to withstand being in a hot car with the windows up in the scorching sun, then it could handle the attic. My husband's a pretty smart guy with a science background, and he agreed.

We put it back in the box it came in and it was up there for maybe 2 1/4 years or so, and it seemed good as new when we got it down. So I think it's fine. Just my 2 cents. I don't know if there is an official answer.


----------



## Friday13th (Jun 13, 2006)

Personally, I'd seal it up in a plastic bag and use the basement before I'd use the attic but if it's only for a short period of time, like a few months, I'd be ok with the attic.

But again, I don't know if there are any hard and fast rules on this kind of thing.


----------

